# Good Morning Baltimore!



## Mythel (Nov 1, 2014)

Heya and hello, greetings and salutations of all kinds!

 I'm Mythel, but I often go by Myst - old habits die hard! - and I love to write, though mostly as a hobby. I'm very much a fantasy/fiction writer, and I really, really enjoy roleplaying in order to flesh out my worlds and characters. I also do a little character-art here and there for fun, and occasionally take free commissions if a character really intrigues me and I have time to spare. 

 Speaking of time to spare, I, unfortunately, have little as I am a college student, ambitiously trying to get a degree _and _not die at the same time. Maybe I'll succeed in both areas, maybe I'll fail in one and succeed in the other - who knows?

 As for the reason I've joined this forum, I needed an outlet for my writing. Needed a community to share with who understood all the joys and woes of writing - all the glow of connecting with a reader and successfully conveying an emotion or character, and all the agony of happily speeding through on a streak of inspiration just before slamming into a Writer's Block.

Urgh. _You _know what I'm talking about. ](*,)

 Anyways, so now you know a little bit about me. I'm a collegiate goofball who thinks they can write who also hopes to learn to become better.

So, hello! ^^

~Myst


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Nov 1, 2014)

Hello Myst, Baltimore (Yes, I'm from Baltimore) says Hi. Welcome to the forums. Once you get your ten legitimate posts you can post your own stories in the Members Only Prose section. In the meantime, browse around and get to know us. :smile:


----------



## TKent (Nov 1, 2014)

Hey Myst,

We are so glad you are here  You've come to the right place. Love your writers block animation


----------



## Mythel (Nov 1, 2014)

Hello, Mrmustard! Thanks for the welcome! 

And thank you TKent - I wasn't expecting to find it, but I felt it was a pretty apt depiction of Writer's Block. ^^

Just curious, but do you have a favorite genre?

~Myst


----------



## TKent (Nov 2, 2014)

My reading tastes are all over the board   Everything from literary fiction, to fantasy, paranormal, sci-fi, and romance   I am trying to write a romance novel and a sci-fi/speculative fiction short story.



Mythel said:


> Hello, Mrmustard! Thanks for the welcome!
> 
> And thank you TKent - I wasn't expecting to find it, but I felt it was a pretty apt depiction of Writer's Block. ^^
> 
> ...


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Nov 2, 2014)

I like reading some of the classics. My writing I guess is in the category of what you might call the absurd, comedy mostly.

You'll find that many of the people on here are into sci-fi, fantasy and horror, but there are different tastes here as well.


----------



## J Anfinson (Nov 2, 2014)

Hi there. If you enjoy role playing, I believe there's a game or two going on in our RPG area.


----------



## The Defenestrator (Nov 3, 2014)

Welcome! I've roleplayed for quite a while, and I also write fantasy/fiction, soo..  Same vein of writer, we are!  Enjoy yourself here.


----------



## Firemajic (Nov 3, 2014)

Welcome to WF--I think you will be pleased with all this forum has to offer! Nice to meet you.  Peace...Jul


----------



## Mythel (Nov 3, 2014)

TKent - Cool! What is your romance about? Like, is it strictly a _romance _romance, or is there another, underlying plotline tying it all together?

Mrmustard - Comedy, hm? I haven't read a good comedy in years. Watched a couple, yeah, but read them? Not really. ...By absurd, do you mean almost unrealistically and comically so? Or just silly in general? Sorry if that sounds odd, it sounded better in my head... xD

Defenestrator - Thanks for the welcome! It's awesome to meet you! 

Firemajic - Pleased to meet you as well. 

~Myst


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Nov 3, 2014)

Mythel said:


> Mrmustard - Comedy, hm? I haven't read a good comedy in years. Watched a couple, yeah, but read them? Not really. ...By absurd, do you mean almost unrealistically and comically so? Or just silly in general? Sorry if that sounds odd, it sounded better in my head... xD
> 
> 
> ~Myst




Absurdist satire really. Very influenced by Monty Python if you notice closely  :lol:


----------



## TKent (Nov 3, 2014)

Hey Myst, it isn't strictly romance, romance. I'm trying to weave some themes in the story   It's a little bit about learning to forgive and learning to trust.  I love fantasy as well so look forward to you sharing some stuff in the workshops when you have 10 posts.


----------

